#  Ernährung >   Abnehmen 2008 - ich bin dabei :-) >

## lucy230279

so ihr lieben, 
pünktlich zum 01.01.2008 gehts wieder los, das abnehmjahr 2008 ist eröffnet.
dieser thread soll auch als motivation dienen. 
hier werden also auch aktuelle zahlen offen gelegt. 
wer ist dabei?  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Teetante

Neues Jahr, neues Abnehmglück!  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Bin dabei, ich bzw. wir starten auch wieder am 01.01.08 nach dem Aufwachen.  
Vorher wird zwar nicht nur gesündigt, aber eben auch nicht so doll aufgepaßt mit den Kalorien.  
Ich habe mir ein hohes Ziel gesteckt, mal sehen, inwieweit ich mich dem angenähert habe bis zum 27.06.08. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

jep, vor weihnachten macht das keinen sinn.
ab dem 01.01. will ich zahlen sehn :c_laugh:  :c_laugh:

----------


## Teetante

> ab dem 01.01. will ich zahlen sehn

 Sieh an, da kommt sie wieder durch, die Bääänkerin!  :teasing_new:  
Was für Zahlen? 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6.....  :c_laugh:

----------


## lucy230279

menno :shy_5new:  
aber du hast recht, zahlen sind meine welt. :laughter10: 
du kannst ja ganz schön weit zählen, auch kalorien? :Smiley:  
nein, anfangsgewicht, zielgewicht, wöchentliche aktualisierung der zahlen.
zunahme gilt nicht :c_laugh:  (hoffe,dass ich da mit gutem bespiel vorangehn kann.., alles andere wär ja peinlich.. :embarrassed_cut: )

----------


## Teetante

> menno 
> aber du hast recht, zahlen sind meine welt.
> du kannst ja ganz schön weit zählen, auch kalorien? 
> nein, anfangsgewicht, zielgewicht, wöchentliche aktualisierung der zahlen.
> zunahme gilt nicht (hoffe,dass ich da mit gutem bespiel vorangehn kann.., alles andere wär ja peinlich..)

 Wie, Zunahme gilt nicht?? Aber aufschreiben tun wir schon, auch wenn wir doch mal was zugenommen haben, oder?  
Hilfe, auf was habe ich mich da eingelassen?  :Zunge raus:  Am 10.01. habe ich Geburtstag, dann kommt Karneval, dann kommt Ostern, dann die ganzen Feiertage und damit auch Grillwochenenden.... Lucy, das wird ne harte Zeit, zumindest für uns hier... 
Lg, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

na klar schreiben wir auch auf, wenn wir mal zugenommen haben und das kommt bestimmt mal vor.. 
man darf hier auch übrigens der abnehmgruppe beitreten, wenn man keine konkreten zahlen nennen möchte. das geht auch völlig in ordnung.. 
hauptsache der wille ist da.... 
ich freu mich auf euch..

----------


## Nekrosius

Hi Lucy, sag mal ist dein foto aktuell ? Sieht jedenfalls nicht so aus als ob du abnehmen müßtest... :Winter50:

----------


## Teetante

Hihi, Nekrosius, das gleiche habe ich ihr gestern auch schon gesagt.... 
@ Lucy, also erster Wiegeapell dann am 01.01.08 mit sofortiger Bekanntgabe der Zahlen hier... Ich glaub, ich werde abends besser Brennesseltee statt Bier oder Wein trinken... :shy_5new:  
LG, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

@nekrosius und teetante, 
danke für die blumen :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
bin im gesicht relativ schlank, da nehm ich auch immer zuerst ab.
aber an bauch, hintern und oberschenkel muss was passieren. 
wenn ich es geschafft hab, bekommt ihr auch n ganzkörperbild  :Smiley:  
mein bmi ist liegt derzeit bei über 27.also!! soll ja net unter 20 fallen, aber 20-21 wär schick und dafür werd ich ne menge tun :yes_3_cut:  
ach ja, das bild ist von diesem sommer

----------


## Christiane

Glücklicherweise habe ich ein Fitneßstudio in der Nähe, 20 Minuten Fußmarsch dorthin. 
Dienstag: Step Aerobic
Donnerstag: Rückenschule
Wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe: zwischendurch Gerätetraining (Kraft + Ausdauer) 
Wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet: tägliches zügiges Laufen 1 Stunde 
Süßes wurde auf ein Minimum reduziert, Fleisch und Wurst sind selten geworden (mittlerweile ekle ich mich richtig davor).
Ansonsten esse ich normale Mengen (Käse und Joghurt wurden auf fettarm umgestellt). 
Ich spüre es schon an meinen Hosen, sie sitzen nicht mehr so stramm. Mein Ziel, die 60 kg Marke, ist nicht mehr weit.

----------


## jusudi

puuh gut, abnehmen möchte ich auch. Bin jetzt - leider - bei 81 kg. Mein Wunschgewicht ist 69kg. Das wird hart. Ich freue mich auf regen Austausch.

----------


## lucy230279

@jusudi, 
komm doch in unser neues forum www.abnehmfragen.net 
wir schaffen das gemeinsam mit dem abnehmen :yes_3_cut:

----------

